# FR: avant que l’assaillant ne soit abattu - temps



## Miguel_Classical

Salut à tous. Ma question est à propos de la phrase suivante:

Une quarantaine de personnes ont également été blessées avant que l’assaillant ne *soit* *abattu*.

Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette utilisation de tenses. Ne devrait-il pas être "aie abattu" (subjonctif passé composé)?

Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

C'est la voix passive : _*être *abattu → *to be* shot_.

_...avant qu'il ne *soit *_[subjonctif présent]_ abattu → ...before he was shot. 
_​On pourrait également dire "_...avant qu'il n'*ait été*_ [subjonctif passé] _abattu_", mais c'est un peu plus lourd.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas sûr, et j'ai peut-être tort, que _"avant qu'il n'ait été abattu"_ soit possible ici. L'utilisation du subjonctif présent ("soit abattu") me semble marquer la postériorité par rapport à la réalisation de la proposition principale : il est abattu (a été abattu) après avoir blessé...


----------



## Maître Capello

L'antériorité temporelle entrerait en effet en contradiction avec la postériorité de sens. L'assaillant a en effet été abattu *après* avoir blessé une quarantaine de personnes, pas *avant*. Le subjonctif passé serait donc ici non pas « un peu plus lourd », mais inapproprié.

_avant qu'il ne *soit  abattu*_ (subjonctif présent passif) 
_avant qu'il n'*ait été  abattu*_ (subjonctif passé passif)


----------



## Bezoard

La première proposition me semble la plus courante. Cependant, je suis un peu surpris de cette position qui rejette _"avant qu'il n'ait été abattu"_.

Comme l'explique assez bien "itka" dans divers fils anciens consacrés au même sujet
avant que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé)
FR: avant que tu (ne) me l'expliques
FR: avant que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé)
la différence entre le présent du subjonctif et le passé du subjonctif tient plutôt à une question d'aspect : l'action dans la subordonnée est-elle en train de se faire (présent) ou est-elle faite (passé).
D'après le contexte, l'assaillant a déjà été abattu au moment où l'on parle et la meilleure version serait alors bien : _"avant qu'il n'ait été abattu".
_
Cela semble comparable à la phrase _"je suis sorti avant qu'il ne m'ait vu" _qu'on trouve ici :
La concordance des temps - EspaceFrancais.com


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif passé peut se justifier pour marquer l'*antériorité* ou l'*achèvement*. Il n'est donc certainement pas impossible, mais il est souvent inadapté. Et c'est à mon avis le cas dans le contexte de Miguel_Classical ainsi que dans l'exemple de Espace Français.


----------



## Bezoard

Comment justifiez-vous qu'il soit inadapté ? Et que pensez-vous de cet exemple :
_"L'avion est parti avant que nous soyons arrivés à l'aéroport." _?

Pour ma part, j'aurais préféré :
_Une quarantaine de personnes avaient également été blessées avant que l’assaillant ne fût abattu._
Mais l'on n'écrit plus vraiment comme ça aujourd'hui.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Comment justifiez-vous qu'il soit inadapté ?


Mais tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a ni antériorité ni achèvement qui viendrait le justifier…

_Pars vite d'ici avant qu'il ne *revienne* et te *voie*._ (pas d'achèvement de l'action de revenir et de voir)
_Je ne bougerai pas d'ici avant qu'il ne *soit revenu* et qu'il m'*ait donné* des explications._ (achèvement de l'action de revenir et de recevoir des explications)


----------



## Bezoard

Mais dans l'exemple en tête de ce fil, il y a bien achèvement de l'action d'abattre l'assaillant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf qu'il n'y a justement aucune raison de vouloir absolument insister sur cet achèvement. Cela n'aurait en effet aucun sens de vouloir préciser _avant que l'assaillant n'ait *fini* d'être abattu_, d'autant plus que l'action d'abattre est très brève puisqu'un coup de feu ne dure pas.

Dans le second exemple que j'ai donné _supra_, il est question d'avoir reçu toutes les explications nécessaires, donc d'avoir *fini* de les recevoir et pas seulement d'être au début ou en cours d'explication.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un point de vue tout personnel. Il me semble au contraire logique d'insister sur le fait accompli qu'est la mort de l'assaillant, à supposer qu'il s'agisse d'un critère pertinent pour le choix du temps dans ce genre de phrase, ce que je crois douteux.

-Quinze coups de fusil ont été tirés sur cet animal _avant qu'il ait été abattu_.
La Chasse Illustrée
-Il était celui qui a mis une droite à la face de Grant et l'a appelé « bitch ass nigger » juste _avant qu'il ait été abattu_.
« Fruitvale Station », le film sur Oscar Grant, est puissant, obsédant et émouvant
-Il a ouvert le feu sur les touristes sur la plage et fait son chemin à travers l'hôtel _avant qu'il ait été abattu_ dehors.
Six gardiens ont été inculpés pour ne pas aider lors du massacre de Sousse

Naturellement, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, on a pris l'habitude de préférer le subjonctif présent au subjonctif passé (sans parler de l'imparfait et du plus-que-parfait), ce qui fait que ces phrases correctes finissent peut-être par paraître inadaptées.


----------



## olivier68

Plusieurs des exemples précités seraient sans doute mieux exprimés par une infinitive...

L'affaire initiale me semble relever d'une concordance de temps qui est beaucoup plus flexible en français moderne que dans d'autres langues (en latin en particulier... plutôt stricte en latin classique dans le style indirect ou indirect libre). Un grammairien français, certes malmené, écrivit même (vers 1930, de mémoire) qu'en français... elle ne se faisait que par le seul sens. Ce qui, évidemment, n'autorise pas tout ;-)

Ici, sans doute, les deux peuvent être possibles. Mais je rejoins Capello qui formalise très bien ce que je ressens intuitivement de ma langue et de la compréhension de la phrase initiale. L'achèvement n'est pas que l'assaillant a été abattu (dans la proposition circonstancielle), l'achèvement est qu'il a cessé de blesser des personnes (proposition principale).


----------



## Bezoard

Même la phrase de départ
_Une quarantaine de personnes ont également été blessées avant que l’assaillant ne soit abattu._
peut être exprimée par une infinitive :
_L'assaillant a également blessé une quarantaine de personnes avant d'être abattu._


----------



## olivier68

Tout à fait, Bezoard.
Et je trouve, personnellement, que c'est une formulation bien meilleure, plus "concise" et plus fluide, que la phrase de départ !


----------

